# slick butt issue



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hehe that sounds funny.

Anyhoo...I am refinishing my fighting rod...6'6" Diawa Sealine 20-30lb...I want to add a slick butt to it..i have the butt (10")...I would like to just sand down some of the EVA grip and slide it over that..is this possible or do I need to totally remove the EVA,reel seat and foregrip?? Looking for a nice but easy solution..I started wrapping the guides last night..I'll get some pics up for reference.

Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That will work, although you have to make sure that you're sanding the EVA concentric to the blank or else your "slick butt"  will be off-center


----------



## trapd_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know a thing about slick butts. I'll have to defer to AtlantaKing on this one.opcorn:


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

that'll work just fine.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

good enough for me..Thanks fellers :beer:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You want a slick butt????...

Get out your razor, and some Foamy, and have at it...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh no he didn't!    

No pics, please :--|


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

*I just had to*

read this thread, anything that starts out with "slick butt" commands some reading time. personally it sounds like "a personal choice"


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

not a real post..just a bump to mess with Husky


----------

